# A NOT-SO-SEXY PLAN TO WIN AT SELF-DRIVING CARS



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

https://www.wired.com/story/may-mobility-win-self-driving-cars/​
May Mobility already has a roster of paying customers. There's Bedrock, in Detroit, and a pending deployment in Grand Rapids, Michigan. The Ohio Department of Transportation is overseeing the launch this week of a 1.5-mile shuttle service in downtown Columbus. And this week, the Rhode Island DOT is announcing a contract with the startup to provide a shuttle service.

"Our sales pitch is not that we are autonomous," says Edwin Olson, the startup's CEO and a veteran of the Toyota Research Institute's AV program. "It's that we provide a better level of service and we're solving real transportation problems."


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Is it going to wait for me while I shop at Walmart?

Is it going to roll the windows down for me while I puke? 

Is it going to help me load 12 suitcases in the trunk? How about my grocery bags? 

Is it going to wait 30 minutes for me to get ready and leave the house? 

Can it pick up my kid from school?

Can it fit 22 of my buddies? 

I just spilled my beer in the back seat. Can it clean it up before the next rider gets in? 

No? 

Ok. I'll call an Uber instead.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Is it going to wait for me while I shop at Walmart?
> 
> Is it going to roll the windows down for me while I puke?
> 
> ...


It's a scheduled shuttle from point A to point B, not on-demand service.
Similar to a trolly

I expect the market for autonomous shuttles will be limited to house-broken riders going from their offices where they're gainful employed
to a neighborhood central point or parking garage.

Fear not: Your chosen below minimum wage low skill gig is Safe.
If that's what u want


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> https://www.wired.com/story/may-mobility-win-self-driving-cars/​
> May Mobility already has a roster of paying customers. There's Bedrock, in Detroit, and a pending deployment in Grand Rapids, Michigan. The Ohio Department of Transportation is overseeing the launch this week of a 1.5-mile shuttle service in downtown Columbus. And this week, the Rhode Island DOT is announcing a contract with the startup to provide a shuttle service.
> 
> "Our sales pitch is not that we are autonomous," says Edwin Olson, the startup's CEO and a veteran of the Toyota Research Institute's AV program. "It's that we provide a better level of service and we're solving real transportation problems."


You forgot this part.

*All along fixed routes, all with a friendly attendant in the front row to help new or confused riders, and take the wheel if the tech falters.*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

it still has a "safety" driver for when it fails so it's still semi autonomous

it's just another mini-bus, nothing to see here


----------

